# Drake Nomad 2.0



## DBStoots

Very nice. Looks familiar! Starting price $64K!


----------



## FLmatt

Glad they got rid of the sponsons.


----------



## Zika

Pretty ride, but definitely not entry level price.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Outlaw side console for sale,haha


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Slick ride and I get different strokes for different folks but if you're going to spent at least $64,000 why not go with a Hells Bay?


----------



## Charles Hadley

Hellsbay boats are the same as they have been for many years.nothing new,same old stuff good to see a company come along and raise the bar.just my opinion ,I felt the fit and finish was nicer than hb when shopping so I bought one,you should really see and ride thier boats before judging. All top tier boats in that size in full carbon are that price,get quotes


----------



## JC Designs

Charles Hadley said:


> Hellsbay boats are the same as they have been for many years.nothing new,same old stuff good to see a company come along and raise the bar.just my opinion ,I felt the fit and finish was nicer than hb when shopping so I bought one,you should really see and ride thier boats before judging. All top tier boats in that size in full carbon are that price,get quotes


Exactly, some don’t realize there are other folks quite capable of building a high quality boat! HB, Chittem, East Cape, Yellowfin, etc... all build a nice boat, but there are smaller companies out there that do too and maybe even build “dare I say” a better built boat. Whole lot more than a name!


----------



## Capnredfish

Very nice boat. Quick look only negative for me is platform style and location. Maybe a little too curvy in the chine area. But I could live with it. Not inline. My age, retirement funds are a bigger priority.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

JC Designs said:


> Exactly, some don’t realize there are other folks quite capable of building a high quality boat! HB, Chittem, East Cape, Yellowfin, etc... all build a nice boat, but there are smaller companies out there that do too and maybe even build “dare I say” a better built boat. Whole lot more than a name!


It's not the name per se. It's the track record in the market and whether or not the company will be around in a couple years.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Why is there always a comment about drake boats being around "a couple years"?they have been ?


----------



## not2shabby

YouTube video:






I, for one, would buy this over a similarly priced HB. The finish is ridiculous and the design features are next-level. The latch-over-gutter instead of latch-over-hatch is awesome. Sloping drains. Mag closure. Seamless center console to false floor.


----------



## makin moves

Beautiful boats!


----------



## Charles Hadley

not2shabby said:


> YouTube video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, would buy this over a similarly priced HB. The finish is ridiculous and the design features are next-level. The latch-over-gutter instead of latch-over-hatch is awesome. Sloping drains. Mag closure. Seamless center console to false floor.


The seamless side console on my outlaw is flawlessly done.


----------



## mooker82

That boat is sexy. I’ve talked to the Drake guys a few times and ran into them on the water. They are super nice guys and passionate about what they do. Their build quality is top notch. If I was in the market and that was in my budget I would take long hard look at that Nomad.


----------



## jsnipes

Came here hoping to see a thread on it. 
Boat without sponsons looks so much better. This vs 2degree chittum is an interesting match up. 
Finish on this thing looks next level. Would love to be able to fish and run one.


----------



## Copahee Hound

I dig it! I think every boat manufacturer could learn to slope the hatch drains! I;m not the biggest fan of slam latches but the placement is dead on for truly dry storage. Too bad I'm on more of an Outlaw budget, but if all these little things are integrated to both skiffs, it would be hard to pass up


----------



## jmrodandgun

Does Drake limit their production numbers?


----------



## Capnredfish

That really is a beautiful







boat. But that chip has to go. Sorry that’s just me! Would certainly consider one if I was in the market for a high end skiff.


----------



## Copahee Hound

jmrodandgun said:


> Does Drake limit their production numbers?


When I talked to them a couple years ago at a local show, it was only the two Drake brothers building them. Maybe hired some help by now?


----------



## bababouy

Pretty good looking skiff. I would kill myself if I ever plowed into a dock after drinking 50 beers or dropped it in the middle of the street at a red light.


----------



## tdlredbud

I might buy one just for the seat cushion that doesn’t take on water. Nice skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Beautiful boat but as stated before thats a big chunk of money for retirement. So I would pass plus it has that piece of shiz Yami on the back.


----------



## Snakesurf

I got a little Piranha Raso P140T and I can pole it in 3" of water and it will run in 4" with the motor jacked up all the way on the jack plate. It weights 340 lbs with the motor and gets up to 28 mph with just me. At $12,000 it is a bargain and I can go where that $60,000 boat can't, and believe me I am not going to worry as much when I get it stuck in the marsh or on a sandbar. It also handles chop pretty good for a 14' skiff. May not have all the cool stuff like the Drake, but it gets the job done in spades and is not costing me a small fortune. Hey, but that is a cool boat.


----------



## Charles Hadley

jmrodandgun said:


> Does Drake limit their production numbers?


One a month,sometimes 2


----------



## CKEAT

That’s a sweet boat and there is just something to quality craftsmanship. Looks like just that.


----------



## Bryson Turner

Why is it always an issue if the company is going to be around in a few years? Are you worried about resell value? Or service.


----------



## Barbs_deep

Charles Hadley said:


> Hellsbay boats are the same as they have been for many years.nothing new,same old stuff good to see a company come along and raise the bar.just my opinion ,I felt the fit and finish was nicer than hb when shopping so I bought one,you should really see and ride thier boats before judging. All top tier boats in that size in full carbon are that price,get quotes


I did. Build quality was not on par with the premium price tag. Went with a HB instead for less money.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bryson Turner said:


> Why is it always an issue if the company is going to be around in a few years? Are you worried about resell value? Or service.


I agree. To further that point, HB seems to be the gold standard for if a company will be around in a few years, but didn't they go tits up once too?

If you're buying a quality boat it doesn't matter how long the guy who built it will be around, what matters is how well you take care of it and the quality of the people you hire when it needs work.

If Ted Juracsik sold Tibor and started a new company, do you think anyone would be asking if the company will be around, no, they don't care because they're buying a quality product. This boat looks like it's built by people who care.


----------



## Bluwave

It was a smart move to remove the sponsons, and they made some nice adjustments, but the spray rails could use some attention. IMO the design isn't as aesthetically pleasing or functional as Maverick, ECC, Chittum, etc. From the bow, they kind of look like a saggy pair of hooters.


----------



## Sublime

I like all hooters.


----------



## crboggs

So when are they coming out with their bay boat?


----------



## flyclimber

Bluwave said:


> It was a smart move to remove the sponsons, and they made some nice adjustments, but the spray rails could use some attention. IMO the design isn't as aesthetically pleasing or functional as Maverick, ECC, Chittum, etc. From the bow, they kind of look like saggy pair of hooters.


I dig the look... LOL the different spray rails were a welcome change in my mind.


----------



## Net 30

Somethings going on inside the livewell looking at the video. The top of the tub looks unfinished and there appears to be a gap between the tub and the deck?

Other than that it looks pretty damn sweet.


----------



## Shadowcast

There is plenty of money floating around Charleston. They'll sell them just like Chittum sells many down in SoFL. Sweet looking ride!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail

Bryson Turner said:


> Why is it always an issue if the company is going to be around in a few years? Are you worried about resell value? Or service.


Service.


----------



## DBStoots

Definitely nice.


----------



## Brad King

Man that is a fine rig!!!! Blows my yellowfin WAYYYY out of the water when it comes to fit and finish!!! Id run one with my chest puffed out any day


----------



## Bryson Turner

LowHydrogen said:


> I agree. To further that point, HB seems to be the gold standard for if a company will be around in a few years, but didn't they go tits up once too?
> 
> If you're buying a quality boat it doesn't matter how long the guy who built it will be around, what matters is how well you take care of it and the quality of the people you hire when it needs work.
> 
> If Ted Juracsik sold Tibor and started a new company, do you think anyone would be asking if the company will be around, no, they don't care because they're buying a quality product. This boat looks like it's built by people who care.


Couldn't have said it better. Just because your the new kid on the block doesnt mean you dont have a good product.


----------



## prinjm6

Boat looks good but next level or innovative not so much. They're not doing anything with the console that isnt done in other builders boats and the rest can be done per request with other builders. Sloping the gutters is something new but have a shallow gutter and no compression latch MAY get water into your dry storage. Putting the latch I'm the gutter is not a new concept either. Got to give credit when it's due though, they started a boat company and seem to be able to make a living off of doing what they chose to do.


----------



## Charles Hadley

If you follow Drake boatworks at all you will realize these are floodtide, negative tide inspired skiffs.i don't think they ever intended on thier boats being in such rough water and wind you would have to worry about a latch popping open or a large wave over bow or deck to flood a hatch gutter.All high end skiffs for 90 % of buyer are toys and status symbols. You can do the same fishing out of a properly rigged john boat,j16 or mitzi skiff. IF you got the cash ,spend it,I'm guilty, I did.why drive a jeep if you can buy a range rover, does the same thing just nicer to do it out of.they all have good and bad ,I think people have a hard time admitting to themselves what is what.good evening ya'll I'm going to make a drink ,light an lfd, and admire my outlaw.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27

Finn Maccumhail said:


> It's not the name per se. It's the track record in the market and whether or not the company will be around in a couple years.


Hell’s Bay isn’t exactly the best example to make that point, albeit they’ve redeemed themselves from a “being around” standpoint. 

The Gordon built boats seem to sell for more $ than even the original Hell’s Bays, despite not being around anymore. 

Fortunately, boats are relatively simple to repair and get parts for, even if the company no longer exists, unlike cars.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

Bottom line boat selection is about choices, buy what suits your style and budget. Give builders credit where earned, its a tough enough world out there already. Drake has my respect and there would be an Outlaw in my garage now if I could swing it.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Haters are always gonna hate there is nothing you can do about that. If I was younger them I would probably look at this skiff but once I hit my 50s my priorities changed plus I dont think my wife would let me buy another boat 3 is my limit she said. I am partial to Floyds 10 weight personally.


----------



## privateer

Nice looking boat with some good ideas and improvements over the norm.

Good to see guys pushing the industry, even incrementally.


----------



## Bluwave

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> Hell’s Bay isn’t exactly the best example to make that point, albeit they’ve redeemed themselves from a “being around” standpoint.
> 
> The Gordon built boats seem to sell for more $ than even the original Hell’s Bays, despite not being around anymore.
> 
> Fortunately, boats are relatively simple to repair and get parts for, even if the company no longer exists, unlike cars.


Not to derail the thread, but Gordon boats typically sell for 2-3k less than a comparable Hell's Bay. NADA values them less, so banks won't loan as much money towards them.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Yeah Gordon's usually sell cheaper and faster too cause he was building those boats for and selling them for a lot less money than compared to an HB in that same year. Building them with the same fit and finish, same quality, cheaper price tag. That's why HB bought him out I believe but correct me if I'm wrong. 
I dig the new Nomad. I had a professional at one point and I feel like the old nomad was a very similar boat besides being built full carbon. Great all around hull for a true poling style fisherman and if you know how to drive it, you can still cross big water safe and comfortable.


----------



## Net 30

DeepSouthFly said:


> Yeah Gordon's usually sell cheaper and faster too cause he was building those boats for and selling them for a lot less money than compared to an HB in that same year. Building them with the same fit and finish, same quality, cheaper price tag. That's why HB bought him out I believe but correct me if I'm wrong.


Nope. Tom Gordon bought the rights and the molds for the 16' & 18' Waterman from Hells Bay. After 4 years of ownership, he sold the Waterman back to Hells Bay and re-joined the team at HB


----------



## Water Bound

Love these threads...lol


----------



## Bluwave

DeepSouthFly said:


> Yeah Gordon's usually sell cheaper and faster too cause he was building those boats for and selling them for a lot less money than compared to an HB in that same year. Building them with the same fit and finish, same quality, cheaper price tag. That's why HB bought him out I believe but correct me if I'm wrong.
> I dig the new Nomad. I had a professional at one point and I feel like the old nomad was a very similar boat besides being built full carbon. Great all around hull for a true poling style fisherman and if you know how to drive it, you can still cross big water safe and comfortable.


They didn't build the same skiffs during those years. Gordon made the Waterman, while HB continued to make whiprays, guides, etc.


----------



## JC Designs

Water Bound said:


> Love these threads...lol


Yeah, me too! I can’t wait for the release of X-Caliber so the elitists can desperately attempt to pick it apart lol! But I’ll do like the Drake bro’s did and let the boat do all my talking! Nice job Drake, well thought out and put together skiff! While I see some things I would have done differently I won’t point them out as it is just preference and we all have our own. I think that is what makes competition important, keeps innovations and layouts changing to suit ya’lls wants/needs and gives you as the customer more options to choose from so you can pick the skiff that truly fits you as an individual. Again, nice work Drake!


----------



## HBFanatic

JC Designs said:


> Yeah, me too! I can’t wait for the release of X-Caliber so the elitists can desperately attempt to pick it apart lol! But I’ll do like the Drake bro’s did and let the boat do all my talking! Nice job Drake, well thought out and put together skiff! While I see some things I would have done differently I won’t point them out as it is just preference and we all have our own. I think that is what makes competition important, keeps innovations and layouts changing to suit ya’lls wants/needs and gives you as the customer more options to choose from so you can pick the skiff that truly fits you as an individual. Again, nice work Drake!


They build a hell of a boat. Just go to there and check them out. Great guys who attend to details and will build you a custom boat.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher

Backcountry 16 said:


> Haters are always gonna hate there is nothing you can do about that. If I was younger them I would probably look at this skiff but once I hit my 50s my priorities changed plus I dont think my wife would let me buy another boat 3 is my limit she said. I am partial to Floyds 10 weight personally.


Agreed, the 10 weight is a helluva boat.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Capnredfish said:


> Very nice boat. Quick look only negative for me is platform style and location. Maybe a little too curvy in the chine area. But I could live with it. Not inline. My age, retirement funds are a bigger priority.


concur. I love the innovation but my eye can't quite come to accept those chines...


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

Backcountry 16 said:


> Beautiful boat but as stated before thats a big chunk of money for retirement. So I would pass plus it has that piece of shiz Yami on the back.


 Piece of shiz Yami? Can you elaborate?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

DeepSouthFly said:


> Yeah Gordon's usually sell cheaper and faster too cause he was building those boats for and selling them for a lot less money than compared to an HB in that same year. Building them with the same fit and finish, same quality, cheaper price tag. That's why HB bought him out I believe but correct me if I'm wrong.
> I dig the new Nomad. I had a professional at one point and I feel like the old nomad was a very similar boat besides being built full carbon. Great all around hull for a true poling style fisherman and if you know how to drive it, you can still cross big water safe and comfortable.


Other than the chines, the hull on this skiff seems eerily similar to the HB pro...now about 100 lb lighter....


----------



## Charles Hadley

tgjohnso said:


> concur. I love the innovation but my eye can't quite come to accept those chines...


Maybe we all me included need to demo before our eyes let us tell the tale,they might be onto something


----------



## CKEAT

It looks like a bass ass boat in my mind. Folks have too many biases. I bet it performs very well.


----------



## Backcountry 16

tgjohnso said:


> Piece of shiz Yami? Can you elaborate?


Major corossion issues on 2 motors in my life time makes me a Mercury fan but to each is own.


----------



## CKEAT

There are more “Yamis” running all over the world than any other brand. They all make good products and bad.


----------



## Backcountry 16

CKEAT said:


> There are more “Yamis” running all over the world than any other brand. They all make good products and bad.


Tohatsu might disagree with you on that first statement like I said to each is own.


----------



## CKEAT

You sure about that?


----------



## Backcountry 16

CKEAT said:


> You sure about that?


Dont care either way drinking some rum on the porch and looking at the gladesman with the Merc 25 2 smoker on the back that will run me all around matlacha tomorrow chasing fish with a long rod without so much as a hickup so once again to each is own thats the reason they make more than one brand.


----------



## sjrobin

One of the best features of Drake 2.0 is the fuel tank location in the bow to balance for level flotation and better poling.


----------



## Surffshr

IDK why y’all bagging on the chines. Reminds me of Daisy Duke(s), but I’m a tunnel guy too.


----------



## jay.bush1434

I like the boat a lot. I like the look of the swooping reverse spray too as a way to give them a visually different look from the other skiffs on the market. I'm sure they tested them plenty and they work well even though they are much shorter than a lot of other skiff designs. The boat has plenty of hull to deck joint width so I think it works well. I'm not a huge fan of carbon boats. I don't think the cost increase justifies the significant extra expense over a glass boat for the minimal gains in draft. If you like carbon boats and can swing the money for the Drake 2.0, go for it. Sexy boat for sure.

Incidentally, I also really like the 10wt from Floyd Skiff Co. Haven't had a chance to see one up close but I'm not in a great rush to see either one. I've got an East Cape and have another one on order so I'm biased...


----------



## JC Designs

jay.bush1434 said:


> I like the boat a lot. I like the look of the swooping reverse spray too as a way to give them a visually different look from the other skiffs on the market. I'm sure they tested them plenty and they work well even though they are much shorter than a lot of other skiff designs. The boat has plenty of hull to deck joint width so I think it works well. I'm not a huge fan of carbon boats. I don't think the cost increase justifies the significant extra expense over a glass boat for the minimal gains in draft. If you like carbon boats and can swing the money for the Drake 2.0, go for it. Sexy boat for sure.
> 
> Incidentally, I also really like the 10wt from Floyd Skiff Co. Haven't had a chance to see one up close but I'm not in a great rush to see either one. I've got an East Cape and have another one on order so I'm biased...


Maybe biased, but you gave credit where do and an honest opinion at least!


----------



## Drifter

I think these things are awesome, if I ever retire my beavertail I am thinking Nomad or 10wt. I think there is something to be said for meeting the guys building whatever it is you buy, adds a sense of community To the whole program. And if we don’t do that no one will make anything new!


----------



## DeepSouthFly

Net 30 said:


> Nope. Tom Gordon bought the rights and the molds for the 16' & 18' Waterman from Hells Bay. After 4 years of ownership, he sold the Waterman back to Hells Bay and re-joined the team at HB


Oh I gotcha.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

sjrobin said:


> One of the best features of Drake 2.0 is the fuel tank location in the bow to balance for level flotation and better poling.


And more storage. Idk why more companies don't put their tanks in the very front. I'm sure there is a reason.


----------



## sidelock

DeepSouthFly said:


> And more storage. Idk why more companies don't put their tanks in the very front. I'm sure there is a reason.


Or why some builders locate theirs where you have to cut the deck out if you need to replace the tank.


----------



## texasag07

DeepSouthFly said:


> And more storage. Idk why more companies don't put their tanks in the very front. I'm sure there is a reason.


Cause in really snotty weather you want to be able to get the bow up as far as possible and then if needed you can tab it down to where you want it. 

If you have 80-120 lbs of fuel that far forward where the hull doesn’t have a large footprint it’s going to be hard to get the nose of the skiff up when need be. Also for skiff’s that will speed time on the hook on the beach or just running the beach you want that bow as high as possible to take less water over the bow.

It will affect having shallow water balance some having it closer to the bulkhead but it’s easier to add weight to the front of a skiff with people, casting platforms etc then take it away when you don’t want it up there.


----------



## sjrobin

All of the Chittum skiff fuel tanks are located in the forward bow also. This location will test the fuel tank mounts to the extreme.


----------



## flysalt060

A lot of fuel cells were put in the middle originally for balance. And knowone thought about a skiff lasting 30. Fuel cell will leak and then cap and hull have to separated. Dolphin, for what ever reason , decided to put at front and! make it possible to replace thru front hatch. Kevin and Mark also chose this path. When Tom Mitzlaf(sic) started Mitzi and designed skiff with portable tanks, the bow is where they went. Seems nowadays a lot of builders put tanks in front.


----------



## DeepSouthFly

texasag07 said:


> Cause in really snotty weather you want to be able to get the bow up as far as possible and then if needed you can tab it down to where you want it.
> 
> If you have 80-120 lbs of fuel that far forward where the hull doesn’t have a large footprint it’s going to be hard to get the nose of the skiff up when need be. Also for skiff’s that will speed time on the hook on the beach or just running the beach you want that bow as high as possible to take less water over the bow.
> 
> It will affect having shallow water balance some having it closer to the bulkhead but it’s easier to add weight to the front of a skiff with people, casting platforms etc then take it away when you don’t want it up there.



Yeah I can understand that but couldn't you solve that with trim? I guess with all that weight up front would prolly make it hard to get the bot high on a 16 or 17ft boat.


----------



## texasag07

DeepSouthFly said:


> Yeah I can understand that but couldn't you solve that with trim? I guess with all that weight up front would prolly make it hard to get the bot high on a 16 or 17ft boat.


You can do some with trim but it has its limits. In most scenarios in big water your running trimmed down already to get the bow up. So having that weight forward will still affect it. The difference in weight will play less of an affect the larger the hull is. 

From my experience especially when running inlets and passes and in other really nasty scenarios I want the bow as high as possible to ensure it doesn’t get stuffed.

I can see tank position from both sides if needing to get skinny is primary objective then sure put it up as far forward as possible, if handling big water is a regular concern I want it further back. 

In next skiff I am planning on putting my trolling motor batteries either all in the console or even in the rear hatches to keep bow as high as possible for running as well as being anchored on the hook.


----------



## mmccull5

Some changes will probably go unnoticed from a first gen. This looks much improved from the one I crawled over. Nice work!


----------



## First Light

Backcountry 16 said:


> Major corossion issues on 2 motors in my life time makes me a Mercury fan but to each is own.


Well don't forget this is a Microskiff website. You may have had corrosion issues with a Yamaha(s) 10 years ago or more, but not since - but never with a Yamaha that would fit on a Microskiff. Haters can hate, but times change and products improve.


----------



## Backcountry 16

First Light said:


> Well don't forget this is a Microskiff website. You may have had corrosion issues with a Yamaha(s) 10 years ago or more, but not since - but never with a Yamaha that would fit on a Microskiff. Haters can hate, but times change and products improve.


Yamaha portable motors have a lever for forward and reverse older mercs like mine have it in the handle major plus for me in my opinion both my 90 hp 2005 and my 25 hp 2005 run like they day they came off the production line so for me I am a Mercury guy and pushing 53. If it aint broke dont fix it so I will continue to run a Mercury until they give me a reason otherwise but if you like a Yamaha to each is own. For the last time thats why there is more than one brand buy and run what you like but my boat will not have a Yamaha on the back.


----------



## JB the Redfisher

"Does Drake limit their production numbers?"

yes. with a $64k price tag


----------



## First Light

tgjohnso said:


> concur. I love the innovation but my eye can't quite come to accept those chines...


The chines purpose is to prevent slippage when up on plane & changing direction. If they were not there, the boat would slip/slide in a turn like a J16.


----------



## Mark H

Lots of thoughtful details but the bilge access port seems small?


----------



## Reel_Lucky2

Awesome boat, but I agree the bilge access is tiny.


----------



## [email protected]

Water Bound said:


> Love these threads...lol


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

First Light said:


> The chines purpose is to prevent slippage when up on plane & changing direction. If they were not there, the boat would slip/slide in a turn like a J16.


Sorry, "chines" was the wrong term. Meant the spray rails that look like saggy titties from the front. Got it, looks aren't everything...and functionality I agree is more important. Waiting for Hells Bay to make a 100% Carbon Professional.


----------



## Capnredfish

I can see where they got their slobber control spray rail design from.


----------



## WylanB

tgjohnso said:


> Waiting for Hells Bay to make a 100% Carbon Professional.


Call them up. They'll make you a 100% Carbon Professional today. Either carbon / carbon inegra like the Drake or full carbon fiber like the Chittum.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

WylanB said:


> Call them up. They'll make you a 100% Carbon Professional today. Either carbon / carbon inegra like the Drake or full carbon fiber like the Chittum.


If that’s true that’d be super cool. Last I checked with Paul they’re just doing carbon innegra and it only buys you about 40 lbs in weight savings...


----------



## sjrobin

tgjohnso said:


> If that’s true that’d be super cool. Last I checked with Paul they’re just doing carbon innegra and it only buys you about 40 lbs in weight savings...


Ask why HB has not built 100% carbon fiber skiffs. Or ask C Morejohn why he doesn't build with carbon fiber.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

sjrobin said:


> Ask why HB has not built 100% carbon fiber skiffs. Or ask C Morejohn why he doesn't build with carbon fiber.


Since you seem to already have a great answer, would you mind sharing your thoughts on the subject?

My intent is not to hijack thread, maybe we can take this discussion elsewhere. I’ve heard: questionable/lack of evidence in regards to long-term durability, expensive (obviously), build process more complex/requires design changes, major repairs near impossible; too light and you arguably sacrifice in ride/inertia to combat the wind. That said, I feel like HB was slightly caught asleep at the wheel with lack of innovation. They’re obviously amazing skiffs, but been status quo for years now... some people like that. They’re proven designs with an amazing track record.


----------



## sjrobin

All good answers Action. If you still fish in Texas, you should demo the all carbon 2 deg Chittum with Stephen Ford in Rockport or any of the other 2 deg owners in the northern GOM. There are a lot of 12 deg owners that seem to be happy. I have not fished the 12 deg but sure it is doing well in the deeper La marshes and Keys. Lets see how durable the all carbon builds will be for the Keys guides.
Other Texas 2 deg operators I am aware of
Clay Sheward
Eric Knipling
JT Van Zandt
Eric Glass
Matt DVM 
Tom Horbey

I am sure someone will compare the new Drake to the Chittum 2 deg. Choices are a good thing. Where, how, how much $, value, and how often you launch should determine your choice.


----------



## Steve Jenkins

Bluwave said:


> Not to derail the thread, but Gordon boats typically sell for 2-3k less than a comparable Hell's Bay. NADA values them less, so banks won't loan as much money towards them.


NADA doesn't determine values of Skiffs the buyers do. I have an early Whipray that NADA values at 8k. I have had several stupid offers from random people in the street who know what it is. 

I am currently trying to make the choice between The Nomad and The Professional. Wilds Drake took me and my wife for a demo a couple of years ago in V1 and has been nothing but nice ever since. I sent him a message Saturday asking for info on V2 and he sent it over a in a couple hours. This is a big deal not only is the boat important but the buying experience is very important. I am waiting to get some info on the Hells Bay to help make my decision.


----------



## Steve Jenkins

JC Designs said:


> Maybe biased, but you gave credit where do and an honest opinion at least!


Can you explain why you don't like Carbon Skiff. Like I said in a previous post I am seriously considering putting my money down. When we rode in the boat Wilds took us out in Charleston Harbour in search of Rough Water, We found it and the boat was quiet, comfortable, and dry. 

You sound like you have more knowledge between glass and carbon. Help me out.


----------



## Steve Jenkins

Capnredfish said:


> I can see where they got their slobber control spray rail design from.
> View attachment 133134


Dude leave Ann out of this.


----------



## JC Designs

Steve Jenkins said:


> Can you explain why you don't like Carbon Skiff. Like I said in a previous post I am seriously considering putting my money down. When we rode in the boat Wilds took us out in Charleston Harbour in search of Rough Water, We found it and the boat was quiet, comfortable, and dry.
> 
> You sound like you have more knowledge between glass and carbon. Help me out.


You quoted me quoting someone else. I like carbon just fine. Drake is building a very nice skiff btw!


----------



## Steve Jenkins

JC Designs said:


> You quoted me quoting someone else. I like carbon just fine. Drake is building a very nice skiff btw!





JC Designs said:


> You quoted me quoting someone else. I like carbon just fine. Drake is building a very nice skiff btw!


Sorry about the misquote.


----------



## Bluwave

Steve Jenkins said:


> NADA doesn't determine values of Skiffs the buyers do. I have an early Whipray that NADA values at 8k. I have had several stupid offers from random people in the street who know what it is.


No shit. I said that NADA determines the amount of money a bank will loan you.


----------



## ebr

So who actually has one of these? Thoughts after some time with it?


----------



## TheFrequentFlier

ebr said:


> So who actually has one of these? Thoughts after some time with it?


great question


----------



## Matts

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Slick ride and I get different strokes for different folks but if you're going to spent at least $64,000 why not go with a Hells Bay?


Hells Bay are old hat and heavy as all get out. I’d buy a carbon Nomad over a HB for sure.
Also, having owned two with sponsons and the Chittum 2 degree without, no sponsons are the way to go IMO. It’s nice to see other innovative companies out there.


----------



## Catch Up

I too am curious if anyone on this forum owns or has spent time running and fishing on the nomad 2.0 and what their thoughts are? It’s a beautiful boat.


----------



## Drifter

45 with a yami 70? thats 10 mph faster than my strike. With a 25 gallon tank what a combo.


----------

